# Put yourself on the map...



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I found what seems to be an older Halloween Forum map on Frapper, but I did a spot check and couldn't find a single person that I see who regularly posts on the website any more. It seems outdated and overcrowded based on our current active members, so I decided to create my own 2008 Halloween Forum frapper map. I think it'll be fun and cool to see where everyone is on the map and who is near us that we can take a drive and see their personal haunt some time. Please add yourself to the map!!!

Click here to add yourself to the 2008 Halloween Forum Frappr Map!!!

Let me know if you can't add yourself for some reason. I'm the admin for this map and still can make changes if necessary.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OK Haunted Host - I'm in. I tried to add my address and I must have been doing it wrong. I've only got the city on there. But I'm "on the map"!! thanks


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

pandora said:


> OK Haunted Host - I'm in. I tried to add my address and I must have been doing it wrong. I've only got the city on there. But I'm "on the map"!! thanks


Yeah, I don't think it gives the address, but it's neat nonetheless.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great idea HH, I had no trouble. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

[QUOTE
Let me know if you can't add yourself for some reason. I'm the admin for this map and still can make changes if necessary.[/QUOTE]

HH I tried accessing this map today at 9:14 a.m. but got an error message. I would love to post when it is available.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> HH I tried accessing this map today at 9:14 a.m. but got an error message. I would love to post when it is available.


Hmmm, I just went to the map and it looks good. Many have already pinned themselves to the map. Give it another try.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I added myself


----------



## Big_Guh (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm on there...me and MHooch are practically neighbors!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> [QUOTE
> Let me know if you can't add yourself for some reason. I'm the admin for this map and still can make changes if necessary.


HH I tried accessing this map today at 9:14 a.m. but got an error message. I would love to post when it is available.[/QUOTE]

I've tried several times but continue to get an error message 404 page cannot be found.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Worked for me - I'm in!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Worked like a greasy hinge for me..


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> HH I tried accessing this map today at 9:14 a.m. but got an error message. I would love to post when it is available.


I've tried several times but continue to get an error message 404 page cannot be found.[/QUOTE]


Apparently something must be blocking my access to this page. I use Mozilla Firefox as my Internet browser. Has anyone else accessed frappr through Firefox?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Both browsers work for me. It could be your ISP.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it doesn't work for me either, earlier I tried it and it showed the colored dots, and names but no map,just a big grey area and wouldn't let me put my self on, just did nothing, I just tried again and don't even get that, the side area is right, but the map screen is a big white square, with nothing on it. May because I have dial up still, (I know , i know, one of about only a dozen in the country- cheap hubby)


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if I did it right. Keeps asking me to edit. I'm not so good with these things.


----------



## ZombieTracks (Mar 26, 2008)

I added myself...  Great idea by the way.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That's right Big_Guh!! Right over the hill!!


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine was easy (I use MS IE and Netscape... no glitches with either).


----------



## HQ4ever (Dec 4, 2007)

Madame Turlock, I was getting the error message as well when i tried just clicking on the link. So I tried just r-clicking and selecting "open in new window" and it worked. Im on the map! yeah!!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> I've tried several times but continue to get an error message 404 page cannot be found.



Apparently something must be blocking my access to this page. I use Mozilla Firefox as my Internet browser. Has anyone else accessed frappr through Firefox?[/QUOTE]

I use Firefox,loaded & pinned mine without a prob.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm on! Big_Guh and I are very close! MHooch is only an hour away.


----------



## Big_Guh (Feb 21, 2008)

You sure are close by, only about 1/2 hr if that. It's such a small world. Yep, MHooch is an hr from me as well. My gf is doing some post-grad stuff over at JMU, so I'm over in the valley pretty often.


----------



## ZombieTracks (Mar 26, 2008)

*Darklord* and *Malificent* are both pretty close to me..


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I just added myself to the map. Where is all the Southern haunters?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm on. Real close to digbugsgirl and Big Guh...not too far from the dear MHooch.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey all, a couple of people's pins seem to have been inadvertantly deleted. Most of them are okay, but you might want to check to make sure your pin is there. 

I'm sorry for those of you who haven't been able to get on to the site. It sounds like it's an issue with your browser since most aren't having an issue. You might want to try Internet Explorer to get to the site because I haven't seen anyone claim that it's not working with IE.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I finally got on the map by going in through Internet Explorer. Firefox did not work for me.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OK....the Virginia contingent *REALLY *needs to have a meeting, I mean, we are literally a stone's throw from each other!!!!

Wouldn't that be fun???

We could all go for a ride in the Magic Pumpkin with the top down

Whattaya say????


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

work for me too I'm on Board!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*Good Day Everyone, it's been about a week, but I stop in when I can ! I'm in Norwood NC, it had me out in LA...I hope the change went through ! *


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm on there now! Great and fun idea!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, there has to be more than me and RBC in Houston, Texas....


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I'm in now.


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm representing Canada EH!!

Frenchy i didn't realize you were only in hamilton !
Thats pretty close!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

My pin is way off the map. You need to scroll west and south to find it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MHooch said:


> OK....the Virginia contingent *REALLY *needs to have a meeting, I mean, we are literally a stone's throw from each other!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun???
> 
> ...


Concur. Wholeheartedly


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Added myself. The default map has each dot covering 50 miles side to side and misses some of the folks not in the continental US. Use your mouse wheel to zoom the map out and in. Only by zooming in was I able to see some of the people local to me, since they were underneath my own dot!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

CraigInPA said:


> Added myself. The default map has each dot covering 50 miles side to side and misses some of the folks not in the continental US. Use your mouse wheel to zoom the map out and in. Only by zooming in was I able to see some of the people local to me, since they were underneath my own dot!


Thanks for posting this. I guess I take for granted that everyone is familiar on how to navigate these types of maps. Yes, you can zoom in as close as seeing the houses/neighborhoods, however since this service doesn't allow us to enter addresses, we won't be able to pick out peoples exact neighborhood... just their city. If we wanted to see someone's exact house, we'd have to post addresses and find them on Google Maps or similar service.

Of course, if you can zoom in, you can zoom out as well to get a global view of the map, but then all pins in an area overlap each other.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Crypt Keeper said:


> I'm representing Canada EH!!
> 
> Frenchy i didn't realize you were only in hamilton !
> Thats pretty close!


Crypt Keeper, are you in Ontario or Manitoba?? On the map your in Manitoba. Just wanted to know if there was a fellow Manitoban here.


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Cool idea. I'm on the map! Finally updated my avatar too!

-dgm


----------



## HQ4ever (Dec 4, 2007)

Frankie!!! Im in Humble! YIPPEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfam (Mar 28, 2008)

MHooch said:


> OK....the Virginia contingent *REALLY *needs to have a meeting, I mean, we are literally a stone's throw from each other!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun???
> 
> ...


I'm in northern VA (Centreville) - just added myself! I'd love to see some of your haunts. Do you all keep them up after Halloween?


----------



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

I added myself to the map


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

So, was looking at the original Frappr Halloweenforum map, and Haunted Host is right...hardly anyone posting regularly here is on it.

I ran into an issue with my pin there everyone should know about, though.....

It appears that, while they made a change so you can set your Frappr URL so it's sensible (eg: frappr.com/bayork for me), doing so *BREAKS ALL THE LINKS* to the pins you previously placed on maps. Because of this "feature", there was no way to edit my pin to update it. My only recourse was to add an entirely new pin. 

So if you want to be able to edit your pins on the Maps you are on, *be wary* of making any changes to your profile settings ...other updates could potentially cause the same effect...


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

MHooch said:


> OK....the Virginia contingent *REALLY *needs to have a meeting, I mean, we are literally a stone's throw from each other!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun???
> 
> ...


That is a very good idea... funny how cool people gravitate, ain't it?

I'd like to help set up a meeting or "mini-con," but my work and home-life are so chaotic I have trouble meeting schedules. The ball's in your court; give me a date and I'm there!

Oh, and please don't throw stones at me.


Edit/PS... I think Luray or one of the other nearby caverns would be perfect!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

bayork said:


> So, was looking at the original Frappr Halloweenforum map, and Haunted Host is right...hardly anyone posting regularly here is on it.
> 
> I ran into an issue with my pin there everyone should know about, though.....
> 
> ...


I've been going in occasionally and deleting "visitor" or non-descript pins, so if I see one, I'll blow it away. No worries.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Come on folks. I know there are tons of you missing from this map. You don't have to sign up to the website to add yourself. Let's get all the dedicated forum members on this map! ...and new forum members too of course.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

I added myself... no one else from Mass?


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Great idea, Haunted Host! I'm on the map.

Dark Gardener and Madame T, shall we have tea sometime?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hahahaha*!....I am *NOT* in Zimbabwe, South Africa y'all...just tried to do this with my son distracting me and somehow put myself there..._uh_.....it won't let me move my pin back to Georgia... any troubleshooting tips for me, Haunted Host?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Haunter said:


> Great idea, Haunted Host! I'm on the map.
> 
> Dark Gardener and Madame T, shall we have tea sometime?



Oh Happy Day! Finally some fellow haunters on my side of the world.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

I spend a lot more time here closer to Halloween, but I check it out from time to time. Thought I'd throw myself on the map too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I think I was on the old map, so now that my yard has a name it is great to be able to update that too!
;D


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> *Hahahaha*!....I am *NOT* in Zimbabwe, South Africa y'all...just tried to do this with my son distracting me and somehow put myself there..._uh_.....it won't let me move my pin back to Georgia... any troubleshooting tips for me, Haunted Host?


Laurie, I could've sworn I recall you specifically say that you lived in Zimbabwe. You sure about that?  Goofball! It should let you move it, but if it doesn't, just add a second one and I'll remove the incorrect one. As the map owner/admin, I can delete any pins I want... so y'all better be nice to me.  Just kidding... why should I hold any of you to a higher standard than my personal friends.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

You know what, I've changed my mind. I want that one to stay in Zimbabwe! That's actually pretty funny. You can add a new one for Georgia, but that pin in Zimbabwe will be our constant reminder of you and your son.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

That might be where everybody thinks I'm from from now on, 'cause that booger of a map ain't lettin' me move my pin for nothin'!! I've tried everything to set up a new one! (But please do keep in mind how technologically challenged I am ). Oh well y'all, as far as you're concerned, I'm chillin' on the jungled regions of balmy Zimbabwe, hehehehe......actually, I've always wanted to vacation there...I love piranhas and king cobras.....


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay Laurie. Try this... on the left side of the map, there's a list of member pictures. The very first one should be a generic square that says "Add Yourself". If you go ahead and click that square, it should allow you to add a new pin. If not, try deleting the cookies in _Tools>>Internet Options>>General>>Temporary Internet Files_ first, and then _Add Yourself_ again.

Let me know if this still doesn't work.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey, CraiginPA - 

Is your avatar from the Creature from the Black Lagoon Pinball machine????

DH and I are drooling over that one and the Addams Family pinball...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

So that's how it works Laurie. They let you out of the house for a little vacation and then you turn into a world traveler, living in exotic places. hehehe!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Indeed, Madame, that's how I roll...give me an inch and I take a mile, hehehe......well you know HH, I implemented those instructions specifically ('preciate you walking me through it too, that's the only way I can operate this thing before me ), and I'm still at dumpy 'ole square one. Don't know what's goin' on...maybe when I'm not mad at my husband anymore (don't ask ) I can get him to help me.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> maybe when I'm not mad at my husband anymore (don't ask ) I can get him to help me.


 Oh man. I know how he feels right now. There's almost nothing worse than knowing your wife is totally PO'ed at you. I don't let my wife get away with that anymore.  Don't ask how though. If I let my secrets out about how I pull that off, the breaking news might get on Fox News In The Morning and ruin it for me.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

_Mmmmmm_.....okay, I won't ask, but I am definitely intrigued. I'm thinking my husband could use the lesson here. ;-)


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Laurie, it just dawned on me! Maybe you really do live in Zimbabwe?!? Could that be the reason the map will not allow you to change your location?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Crap, you got me.. I'm the only Zimbabwean with a Southern accent though, and the neighbors look at me funny--they can never understand what I'm saying.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

OK, for some reason I show up as a visitor, but I'm on the map now. I won't go into detail, but I thought I would be able to preview the picture before putting it in, but I wasn't, and I just grabbed a random picture from my hubby's folders so I could see what it was, but it automatically started to upload it... needless to say, I got to thinking about what all pictures he might have and I started to worry... I even shut down my computer to try to stop it but it wouldn't stop... I didn't want to be kicked off the forum for an innocent mistake, but lucky for me it wound up being a picture of my horse. Whew!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Hehehehe!!! That's funny, BooBerrie!! I can just imagine your frantic state over that right now...glad it all worked out. 


Y'all won't believe this, but I fixed my location!! Hell yeah!! All it took was a little common sense on my part (and y'all aren't allowed to say anything to that ) Anyways, I'm proud I finally figured it out.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I bet you could do a whooooooole different kind of haunt out in Zimbabwe. You're very lucky to reside there, Laurie.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Finally I'm on a Map. I knew I would be famous one day, I just thought it would be something different.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh *yes*. The neighbors are schooling me on how to create a tribal voodoo type haunt--I'm thinking of incorporating some of 'The Serpent and the Rainbow' type stuff...I gotta get some man-eating lions and 40 ft. anacondas in there somewhere too......(Dang, that *WOULD* be a great haunt!)


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Mr. Mxyztplk, I just got back from Wal-fart walla go.  When will I ever learn not to *EVER* go on a Saturday night????!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Laurie - last year my sister & I went to Wallymart the night before our big party. I'd say we got there around 10pm and left somewhere between 2-3 am. Two good reasons to go - empty store, except stockers, and the people that were there... well lets just say they were characters. What I learned the hard way though was to go ahead and check out with your liquor before midnight because they won't sell it after 12 (at least in our town) lol.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

BooBerrie said:


> What I learned the hard way though was to go ahead and check out with your liquor before midnight because they won't sell it after 12 (at least in our town) lol.


Y'all are so lucky that your Wal-marts sell liquor at all...ours just has beer (and they DO carry my Blue Moon, so that's really all I need ), but sometimes I really get the craving for some Bloody Mary's..I can get the mix at Wal-mart, but not the Stoli..what the???! Why're they gonna sell the mixers and not the liquor??? Blew my mind to see a liquor store in the Panama City Beach Wal-mart....just another reason to LOVE *Florida*!! 

And you're right, going that late at night is the best..these days I'm usually in the bed by that time though..


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

**BUMP** Just want to give those who missed a chance to put themselves on our map!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

Iam on the map, thanks


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm on there! I'm sad there's so few Californians. I wonder why there are so many more haunters on the east coast?


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Done! ....


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Snickers said:


> I'm on there! I'm sad there's so few Californians. I wonder why there are so many more haunters on the east coast?


Ya huh !?!?? hey snickers- ya whats up with that ? I guess thats why they have hauntcon,etc everywhere else but in cali........ the other cali's don't whanna play..............?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I wish everyone on the forum would do this. I'd like to know if there's enough people close to me to put together a Make & Take. I have a place to hold one...just don't know how many members are within a reasonable distance.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I've just put myself on there too. Aww I look so lonely over there!


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

Only four of us in Tx


----------



## ldogg53 (May 23, 2008)

drea11 said:


> Only four of us in Tx


more than that actually.. you have to zoom in on a city to better see how many blobs are on it... I think there are 4 in Houston alone...


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

ldogg53 said:


> more than that actually.. you have to zoom in on a city to better see how many blobs are on it... I think there are 4 in Houston alone...


I see now. It wouldnt cooperate at first!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

*Ah yes! My thread is revived!* Thanks because I've been meaning to do this to give newer and returning members a chance to map themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally got mine straightend out...dont live in Kansas...I'm a TEXAN!!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

We've had an influx of new members since the big day is on the way! Time to rejuvenate this thread! Come on *NEWBIES*... Add yourself to the map. You can find a link in my signature.


----------



## funrs (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm there now.


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

I've just added myself! Cool idea!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

It'd be great if Larry would make this a sticky in the Members Intro section.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Just added mine...finally!!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

CMGhost said:


> Just added mine...finally!!



Me too.

Finn


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm on there too!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Just added mine. I could have swore that I did that awhile back.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

That's interesting... I had added myself before but my Pin was gone.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Added myself! Great idea!


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

On there. Only one other Utahn.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

i added my location. thanks.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm there now


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Wanted to give this thread a bump for our newbies.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

does it have to be a specific city or can i just say michigan?

also it doesnt want to show the map, just grey boxes sayin 'image unavailable'


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I was already on there apparently...but I edited it.

I noticed Cassie is in Knoxville too!!!

COOL!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

the dogman said:


> does it have to be a specific city or can i just say michigan?
> 
> also it doesnt want to show the map, just grey boxes sayin 'image unavailable'


I think it has to be a city... you afraid of telling us the city you live it? I doubt anyone is going to come looking for you.  If you don't want to name your city, just pick an adjacent one. Or do you live in/near Detroit because I've known quite a few people that lived in a nearby suburb of Detroit, but refused to mention Detroit when I asked them to tell me what major nearby city they're from. If you ask anyone from out of town that lives near Chicago where they're from, they'll always say Chicago, but people from the Detroit area NEVER admit to being from Detroit. That's definitely a regional thing that I'll never understand.

The grey boxes and unavailable thing must be some kind of website issue because I got that too and it's normally fine. I'm sure they'll fix it shortly.


----------



## hippywitch24 (Jul 18, 2004)

I added myself


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

eh, my city is more of a glorified town and i am no where near detroit, but ill put an adjacent one thats a bit bigger. 

hope i can get the map this time...


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

For some reason the page comes up as "404 Error" for me. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

I keep getting "image unavailable" Page is there, dots are there, but no map.

Don


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet. I'm on there. 

I hope it stays.1,000 more people we could start a revolution.


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I am also getting Image unavailable. I am using IE 7 on Xp. I see pins but no map.

I am not having an issue with any other websites I am aware of.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

It's not you Nevarstar. It's a website issue. I checked out other Frapper maps and they're having the same problem. I suspect it will be fixed some time soon, but it should stop us from adding our pins.


----------



## masdc78 (Aug 4, 2008)

I added myself too.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Added.

Quite a lot of people by the look of it. I'll have a look through later if i get time.

Kinda feel like we should arrange some kind of big halloweenforum meetup next year ha. It's been done many times successfully in the youtube community.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I just went to look at who all was on the map now and saw that I wasn't on it any more!  I don't know what happened but I just re-added myself.


----------

